# Recovery pretty much overnight



## Mike_bd (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello guys,

For those of you who are still at the crux of experiencing this terrible sensation i just want to add in my own experiences with the hope it may help any of you in the future.

Ive always considered myself to be pretty creative. As a computer programmer and experience with developing my own indie games i decided to try and break the mould with the current template for nowadays games. i spent several months experimenting on new ideas (a game based on the Predator movies which was as much as close to the original than possible). spending countless hours trying to figure problems out a thourght popped into my mind that had been the trigger for depersonalization for me... Death.

Different ways of characters dying led me on to thinking about my own death which eventually had me terrified. "what if there is nothing after we die. i cant imagine my consious not existing". watchin program after program about different "the truth explained!" titles had me in bits because most if not all of them were negative and sapped any kind of mystery out of life. for almost 4 months i have been in zombie like states to which led me to being recluse. Only going out to work (which was always an uphil struggle having to deal with work problems and my own).

Im not religious in any way and beleive the bible and quaran to be guide lines as opposed to fact.

One night i stubbled across a website that was all about out of body experiences caused by near death. the website link is http://www.near-death.com/evidence.html

However bogus it may seem to others - it makes sense to me reading through some of the discoveries / theories. Installing this kind of belief on my mind had cured me by the time i had gotten to the end of the page. I still today question the possibility and dig deeper asking myself more complex questions to which i now say to myself "what if we are programmed not to see the truth from our bodies... the way you would program a game character to only play the running animation when you hold down SHIFT + FORWARD". Its this kind of mind set that broke the chains wrapped around my mind

My appologies if this seems bizare or not very well explained but my intentions are to ease everyones experiences as they, like you know, are not very pleasant


----------



## nikkistyx89 (Jun 26, 2011)

i went to the site you posted the link for and im a believer it makes sense to me and iv always wondered about some sort of afterlife and i belive in pshycics and ghosts and contact with the otherside and it all fits and since i couold remember i always felt like reincarnation was true i mean since i was a little kid still in single digits how could i have come up with this and when my bestfriends great grandmother was on her death bed she reported being with her daughter as well as dead famous people and my friend says she had a dream and they visited her and told her what a beautiful young woman she had become im pleasantly supprised there is evidence to support what i always believed deep in my mind


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Mike_bd said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> For those of you who are still at the crux of experiencing this terrible sensation i just want to add in my own experiences with the hope it may help any of you in the future.
> 
> Ive always considered myself to be pretty creative. As a computer programmer and experience with developing my own indie games i decided to try and break the mould with the current template for nowadays games. i spent several months experimenting on new ideas (a game based on the Predator movies which was as much as close to the original than possible). spending countless hours trying to figure problems out a thourght popped into my mind that had been the trigger for depersonalization for me... Death.


I got DP in a very similar way.


----------

